# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  نمایش کتابخانه های اسناد در سایت اصلی با امکان عدم دانلود فایلها

## sarasara

سلام
یه سایت شیر پونت دارم با چند تا sub-site، که هر کدام از این sub-site ها داری Document Library هستن، می خوام توی صفحه اصلی سایت اصلی، یک گزارش از اسم فایلها و فولدرهای document library هر زیر سایت رو به صورت مجزا بیارم، به طوری که کاربر فقط بتونه عناوین ستونهای document library رو ببینه و نتونه هیچ فایلی رو دانلود کنه.
این روش رو امتحان کردم اما امکان دانلود Attachment ها وجود داره!
http://www.wonderlaura.com/Lists/Pos...7-6d8258116ca0

----------


## feri10

سلام بر شما.
شما میتونید دسترسی کاربر را برای اون document library محدود کنید مثلا دسترسی Add را بردارید.

----------


## sarasara

من می خوام امکان دانلود attachment رو بردارم. دسترسی read و view امکان add نداره اما امکان دانلود داره!

----------


## feri10

یک جایی خوندم که هر فایلی که قابل دیدن باشه توی document library قابل دانلود شدن نیز هست.
حالا این را مطالعه بفرمایید.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms458245.aspx

----------


## حسین نیک پور

چون شما از داکیومنت لایبری استفاده کردید به صورت پیش فرض راهی برای این کار وجود ندارد(چون بیس آن سند است نه متا دیتا)

پیشنهاد میکنم 
1. با استفاده از جاوا اسکریپت امکان کلیلک روی لینک ها بگیرید

2. یک وب پارت برای این کار درست کنید

----------

